# habachi



## Just John (Dec 9, 2011)

New restaurant has electric habachi grills, about 14 inches square, at center of about 12 tables. Low volume type I hoods are about four feet above each tables habachi grill. No supression system in hoods. Building is sprinklered. Owner said habachi will be used by customers to cook steaks and seafood, themselves, at their table. Not teppanyaki style, just an electric habachi, on a table, customers cooking.

Is cooking steak an electric habachi giving off grease vapors?

Should the hoods have supression systems?

Is this the mechanical inspectors call or the fire inspectors call?


----------



## High Desert (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never seen a steak frying without emitting grease vapors. Type I hood w/fire suppression.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like Korean barbecue (or shabu-shabu) Type I w/suppression required here.

mj


----------



## itsasurewin (Dec 9, 2011)

Sounds like a Korean BBQ place where the customer's cook their own food that the restaurant provides.  The cooking will definitely produce grease vapors.  Each table will probably need to have its own exhaust hood.  As for fire protection, I don't think it will be a good idea.  You don't want the suppression system to activate while unsuspecting restaurant goers are cooking their food.  Could cause more harm.  This is probably a mechanical inspectors call with the help of the fire inspector of course (suggesting fire extinguishers, ensuring staff are train in the fire emergency procedures, etc)


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 9, 2011)

Suppression required.  Could be sprinklers installed per NFPA 13.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Type I hood, suppression required.


----------



## permitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

For fixed appliances like you're describing, I'd say Type I hood w/ suppression.

We have a place in our jurisdiction where you can cook your own steak on a hot rock they bring to your table (no fuel source).  No hoods or suppression were installed.  It was there before I worked here, and I've always thought it was odd.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 9, 2011)

They can make the hoods look nice


----------



## beach (Dec 11, 2011)

We have Korean BBQ style here, type I hoods, full suppression systems at each table.


----------



## ICE (Dec 11, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> We have Korean BBQ style here, type I hoods, full suppression systems at each table.


There is one near my area that is a smörgåsbord with all you can eat.  I can't go there on a workday because I need a nap afterwards.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 11, 2011)

ice said:
			
		

> there is one near my area that is a smörgåsbord with all you can eat.  I can't go there on a workday because i need a nap afterwards.


And do They have a hood?


----------



## ICE (Dec 11, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> And do They have a hood?


Yes and a suppression system at each table.

Years ago, I inspected a tenant improvement that included a Korean BBQ.  Of course, when it was completed, the owner insisted that I come there for lunch.  He would position a waitress just outside of my view that did nothing but watch my table.  As soon as one of the bowls was getting low, she brought me another and then took up her position watching my table.  Other patrons were somewhat taken aback over the service I was afforded. Not to mention that he refused payment.  I would leave a $15.00 tip.  I had to quit eating there because of the appearance of impropriety.

Here is why he did what he did.  He came to my counter to obtain a sign permit.  I hadn't met him before as I had always dealt with the contractor.  So the name he had chosen was Biolemia or something similar.  He had already gotten planning dept approval and a business license with that name.  I noticed that the city planner was having a hard time keeping a straight face and as soon as I saw the art work for the sign, I knew why.  Mr. Kim didn't speak English but he understood the word no.  He came back the next day and I said no again.  On the third attempt he brought his wife, who does understand English.  I explained that they were trying to name their restaurant after a disease that afflicts rich white women.  Mr. and Mrs. Kim appreciate the fact that I saved them embarrassment, which is a big deal in Asian cultures.

Before any of you say that I overstepped my authority let me say: So what, I don't give a damn, I would do it again tomorrow, so sue me.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Hood & suppression required.

That is the second time I have read that story and I say good job tiger.

It just warms the cackles of my heart when I hear that there are people out there that still care.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 12, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Mr. and Mrs. Kim appreciate the fact that I saved them embarrassment.


I can't say I would have handled it the same way, but there is always more than one way to do a thing.  Nice work though ICE, but I am left wondering why you weren't consulted when Chevy built the Nova?


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> when Chevy built the Nova?


Hey the Nova was way better than the Gremlin or Pinto.


----------



## pwood (Dec 12, 2011)

type 1 with suppression. What is the attraction with going out to dinner and having to cook your own food? how relaxing is that?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 12, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> type 1 with suppression. What is the attraction with going out to dinner and having to cook your own food? how relaxing is that?


Could you imagine a catch/cook/eat restaurant, kind of like Red Lobster, where you plunge into a giant tank with a wet suit and snorkel, pull a lobster from a wooden trap, climb out, slosh back to your table and toss it into a boiling pot of water at the center of the table with at type II hood above?

And if you wanted to take it up a notch, while the little red bottom dweller is screaming it's heart out, you could step over to the wooden churn and whip up your own buttah...now how is that for an extreme dining experience with only a type II hood?


----------



## JBI (Dec 12, 2011)

There are some restaurants in trout country that'll cook up your catch of the day for you...

Hoods with suppression required for the OP.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 12, 2011)

There was a place back a few years that had a charcoal fired grill about 6 X 6 FEET. Three sides arround the grill had glass front coolers loaded with steaks of every size. Near the grill were wash tubs filled with various liquid refreshments. You would get a table, place your appetizer and drink order, then when ready walk over to the coolers and pick your steak with the help of a staff member. Place it on the grill till done to your liking while enjoying a cold beverage or three and conversations around a fire.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 13, 2011)

> Could you imagine a catch/cook/eat restaurant, kind of like Red Lobster, where you plunge into a giant tank with a wet suit and snorkel, pull a lobster from a wooden trap, climb out, slosh back to your table and toss it into a boiling pot of water at the center of the table with at type II hood above?


Yep, use to be my backyard in FL and a bunch of good friends around the pool.  During lobster seasons we would line the lobsters around the pool deck and just pluck them up when we wanted another tail.....wow that's something I miss about FL.

Oh....I agree a TI hood required over the table also....that darn greese laden thing...


----------



## beach (Dec 13, 2011)

There is a bar by my house that has one of those coin operated machines where you manipulate a "Grabber" to drop down and grab a toy or stuffed animal.....except this one has live lobsters in a tank instead of toys..... if you manage to grab a lobster, they cook it for you right there.


----------



## pwood (Dec 13, 2011)

go to bar and grab a tail= sexist


----------

